# Tranny swap



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

Cruze Transmission & Axle Ratios


...here are the transmission & axle ratios currently available for the Cruze: M32(RPO: MZ0) 1.8L 6-speed manual (LS model) Axle 3.944 _6th 0.744 x 3.944 = 2.934:1 in high gear _5th 0.876 _4th 1.067 _3rd 1.475 _2nd 2.158 _1st 3.818 _Rev 3.545 M32(RPO: MF3) 1.4LT 6-speed manual (Eco model)...




www.cruzetalk.com




Based on this post, they should be the same bellhousing, etc.as both use the M32 transmission. The only differences are the gear ratios.


----------

